# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ٢٢٢٨٢ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٧ حالات التلبس

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٢٢٢٨٢ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٧

العنوان : نقد .

الموجز : المادتان ٣١ و١١١ من القانون ٨٨ لسنة ٢٠٠٣. مفادهما والمستفاد من الجمع بينهما ؟ حالات التلبس. واردة على سبيل الحصر بالمادة ٣٠ إجراءات جنائية. عدم جواز التوسع فيها بطريق القياس أو التقريب. تلقي مأمور الضبط القضائي نبأ الجريمة من الغير. غير كاف لقيام حالة التلبس. حد ذلك ؟ حالة التلبس. صفة تلازم الجريمة ذاتها. حرمة المتجر. مستمدة من اتصاله بشخص صاحبه. دخول الضابط حانوت الطاعن بعد تلقي نبأ الجريمة من المرشد السري دون مشاهدته يتعامل في النقد الأجنبي معه. لا يوفر حالة التلبس. مخالفة الحكم هذا النظر وخلو الأوراق من دليل آخر. يوجب النقض والبراءة. علة وأساس ذلك ؟ مثال.

القاعدة : لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه حصّل واقعة الدعوى وأقوال الشاهد - بما مؤداه أن تحرياته السرية دلته على قيام المتهم بالاتجار في النقد الأجنبي وأنه يحوز كمية منها في محل المصوغات الذهبية المملوك له فتوجه إليه ودلف إلى حانوته فأبصر كمية من العملات الأجنبية والوطنية على الطاولة فضبطه والنقد الأجنبي والمصري وبمواجهته بالمضبوطات أقر بأنها حصيلة اتجاره في العملة، ثم عرض لدفعه ببطلان إجراءات القبض والتفتيش ورد عليه في قوله ( أنه قد وردت معلومات للضابط تأكد من صحتها بتحرياته أن المتهم يقوم بالاتجار في النقد الأجنبي خارج السوق المصرفية فاتجه بالقرب من حانوته ودفع بأحد المصادر السرية بالتعامل مع المتهم لتغيير بعض العملات وتبين أن المحل مفتوح ومتاح لدخول العامة وحال دلوفه المحل تقابل مع المتهم وشاهد على البنك الخاص بالمحل بعض العملات الأجنبية والمصرية وكانت المحكمة تطمئن إلى القبض والتفتيش وأنه قام بناءً على إجراءات صحيحة وتتوافر معها حالة التلبس مما يكون الدفع قد ورد في غير محله وترفضه المحكمة ). 

لما كان ذلك، وكانت المادة ٣١ من القانون رقم ٨٨ لسنة ٢٠٠٣ بإصدار قانون البنك المركزي والجهاز المصرفي والنقد نصت على أنه ( يحظر على أي فرد أو هيئة أو منشأة غير مسجلة طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون أن تباشر أي عمل من أعمال البنوك ويستثنى من ذلك الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة التي تباشر عملاً من هذه الأعمال في حدود سند إنشائها ويقصد بأعمال البنوك في تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة كل نشاط يتناول بشكل أساسي واعتيادي قبول الودائع والحصول على التمويل واستثمار تلك الأموال في تقديم التمويل والتسهيلات الائتمانية والمساهمة في رؤوس أموال الشركات وكل ما يجري العرف المصرفي على اعتباره من أعمال البنوك ويحظر على أية منشأة غير مسجلة طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون أن تستعمل كلمة بنك أو أي تعبير يماثلها في أية لغة سواء في تسميتها الخاصة أو في عنوانها التجاري أو في دعايتها )، ونصت الفقرة الأولى من المادة ١١١ منه على أن ( لكل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري أن يحتفظ بكل ما يؤول إليه أو يملكه أو يحوزه من نقد أجنبي وله الحق في القيام بأية عملية من عمليات النقد الأجنبي بما في ذلك التحويل للداخل والخارج والتعامل داخلياً على أن تتم هذه العمليات عن طريق البنوك المعتمدة للتعامل في النقد الأجنبي )، وكان المستفاد من الجمع بين هاتين المادتين أن المشرع أباح لكل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري حيازة النقد الأجنبي ما دام لا يتعامل فيه عن غير طريق البنوك المعتمدة – وهو مناط التأثيم - ، كما حظر عليه مباشرة عمل من أعمال البنوك دون ترخيص عدا الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة التي تباشر عمل من هذه الأعمال - أعمال البنوك – في حدود سند إنشائها. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن حالات التلبس واردة في المادة ٣٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على سبيل الحصر، ولا يصح التوسع فيها بطريق القياس أو التقريب وأن القاضي لا يملك خلق حالات تلبس جديدة غير الحالات التي ذكرها القانون بالنص، كما أنه من المقرر أنه لا يكفي لقيام حالة التلبس أن يكون مأمور الضبط القضائي قد تلقى نبأ الجريمة من الغير ما دام هو لم يشهد أثراً من آثارها ينبئ بذاته عن وقوعها، كما أن حالة التلبس تلازم الجريمة في ذاتها، وأن حرمة المتجر مستمدة من اتصاله بشخص صاحبه. لما كان ذلك، وكان ما أورده الحكم في بيانه للواقعة وأقوال مأمور الضبط القضائي وما ردَّ به على الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش - وما يبين من المفردات المضمومة - تنطق بعدم وقوع جريمتي التعامل في النقد الأجنبي خارج البنوك المعتمدة ومباشرة عمل من أعمالها دون ترخيص، إذ لم يشاهد الضابط الطاعن يتعامل في النقد الأجنبي مع المرشد السري الذي دفعه إليه، ولم يقدم له الأخير أوراق نقد كأثر من آثار تلك الجريمة، ولا يكفي للقول بقيام هذا الأثر أن يتلقى نبأها عن المرشد السرى، ما دام هو لم يشهد أثراً من آثارها ينبئ عن وقوعها بذاته، كما خلت الأوراق من أي جريمة أخرى مؤثمة قانوناً، فإن دخول الضابط حانوت الطاعن وضبط النقد الأجنبي والمصري يكون قد تم بغير إذن من النيابة العامة وفي غير حالة من حالات التلبس، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى بصحة هذا الضبط يكون مخالفاً للقانون واجباً نقضه، ولما كان الدليل المستمد من هذا الضبط الباطل هو قوام الإدانة في الدعوى، ولما كانت الدعوى حسبما حصلها الحكم المطعون فيه – والمفردات المضمومة - لا يوجد فيها من دليل سواه، فإنه يتعين الحكم ببراءة الطاعن مما أسند إليه عملاً بالفقرة الأولى من المادة ٣٩ من القرار بقانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ١٩٥٩ في شأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض.

الحكم

باسم الشعب

محكمة النقض

دائرة الاثنين ( هـ ) الجنائية

الطعن رقم ٢٢٢٨٢ لسنة ٨٨ القضائية

جلسة الاثنين الموافق ٢٧ من سبتمبر لسنة ٢٠٢١

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
برئاسة السيد المستشار/ ربيع لبنه " نائب رئيس المحكمة "

وعضوية السادة المستشارين / أحمد الوكيل، أيمن الصاوي، هشام أنور نواب رئيس المحكمة عمر عبد السلام

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الوقائـــــــــع

اتهمت النيابة العامة الطاعن بأنه :

- تعامل في النقد الأجنبي على خلاف الشروط والأوضاع المقررة قانوناً خارج نطاق السوق المصرفي على النحو المبين بالأوراق.

- باشر عمل من أعمال البنوك على خلاف الشروط والأوضاع المقررة قانوناً على النحو المبين بالأوراق.

- وأحالته إلى محكمة جنايات .... وقيدت برقم .... لسنة ٢٠١٧ جنايات .... وبرقم .... لسنة ٢٠١٦ كلي دمياط وبجلسة .. من .... لسنة ٢٠١٨ قضت المحكمة / حضورياً بتوكيل بعدم اختصاص المحكمة نوعياً بنظر الدعوى وإحالتها بحالتها للنيابة العامة لاتخاذ شئونها.

- واحيلت الدعوى إلى محكمة جنايات .... الاقتصادية وقيدت برقمها الحالي وقضت بجلسة .. من .... لسنة ۲۰۱٨ عملاً بالمواد ٣١/١، ١١١/١، ٢، ١١٤/١، ١١٨، ١١٩، ١٢٦ / ٢، ٣، ١٢٩، ١٣١ من القانون رقم ٨٨ لسنة ٢٠٠٣ المعدل بالقانون ٦٦ لسنة ٢٠١٧ بشأن البنك المركزي بشأن البنك المركزي. مع أعمال المادتين ۱۷، ۳۲ من قانون العقوبات.

- حضورياً بتوكيل بمعاقبة المتهم/ .... - بالحبس لمدة سنة مع الشغل وأمرت بإيقاف تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ اليوم وبتغريمه مبلغ مليون جنيه ومصادرة المبالغ المضبوطة بحوزته، وذلك عن التهمة المسندة إليه.

- فطعن الأستاذ / .... المحامي وكيلاً عن المحكوم عليه في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض بتاريخ ٣٠ من أبريل لسنة ٢٠١٨.

- وبذات التاريخ أودعت مذكرة بأسباب طعن المحكوم عليه موقع عليها من الأستاذ / .... المحامي.

- وبجلسة اليوم سمعت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المحكمـــــــــة

حيث إنه مما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه، أنه إذ دانه بجريمتي التعامل في النقد الأجنبي خارج البنوك المعتمدة، ومباشرة عملاً من أعمالها دون ترخيص، قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون، ذلك بأنه دفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش لانتفاء حالة التلبس ولحصوله بغير إذن من النيابة العامة، إلا أن الحكم ردّ عليه بما لا يصلح مما يعيبه ويستوجب نقضه.

ومن حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه حصّل واقعة الدعوى وأقوال الشاهد - بما مؤداه أن تحرياته السرية دلته على قيام المتهم بالاتجار في النقد الأجنبي وأنه يحوز كمية منها في محل المصوغات الذهبية المملوك له فتوجه إليه، ودلف إلى حانوته، فأبصر كمية من العملات الأجنبية والوطنية على الطاولة فضبطه والنقد الأجنبي والمصري، وبمواجهته بالمضبوطات أقر بأنها حصيلة إتجاره في العملة، ثم عرض لدفعه ببطلان إجراءات القبض والتفتيش وردّ عليه في قوله " أنه قد وردت معلومات للضابط تأكد من صحتها بتحرياته أن المتهم يقوم بالاتجار في النقد الأجنبي خارج السوق المصرفية فاتجه - بالقرب من حانوته ودفع بأحد المصادر السرية بالتعامل مع المتهم لتغيير بعض العملات وتبين أن المحل مفتوح ومتاح لدخول العامة وحال دلوفه المحل تقابل مع المتهم وشاهد على البنك الخاص بالمحل بعض العملات الأجنبية والمصرية وكانت المحكمة تطمئن إلى القبض والتفتيش وأنه قام بناء على إجراءات صحيحة وتتوافر معها حالة التلبس مما يكون الدفع قد ورد في غير محله وترفضه المحكمة ". 

لما كان ذلك، وكانت المادة ٣١ من القانون رقم ٨٨ لسنة ٢٠٠٣ بإصدار قانون البنك المركزي والجهاز المصرفي والنقد نصت على أنه " يحظر على أي فرد أو هيئة أو منشأة غير مسجلة طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون، أن تباشر أي عمل من أعمال البنوك، ويستثنى من ذلك الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة التي تباشر عملاً من هذه الأعمال في حدود سند إنشائها.

ويقصد بأعمال البنوك في تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة كل نشاط يتناول بشكل أساسي واعتيادي قبول الودائع والحصول على التمويل واستثمار تلك الأموال في تقديم التمويل والتسهيلات الائتمانية والمساهمة في رؤوس أموال الشركات، وكل ما يجرى العرف المصرفي على اعتباره من أعمال البنوك. ويحظر على أية منشأة غير مسجلة طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون، أن تستعمل كلمة بنك أو أي تعبير يماثلها في أية لغة سواء في تسميتها الخاصة أو في عنوانها التجاري أو في دعايتها.

ونصت الفقرة الأولى من المادة ١١١ منه على أن ( لكل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري أن يحتفظ بكل ما يؤول إليه أو يملكه أو يحوزه من نقد أجنبي، وله الحق في القيام بأية عملية من عمليات النقد الأجنبي بما في ذلك التحويل للداخل والخارج والتعامل داخلياً على أن تتم هذه العمليات عن طريق البنوك المعتمدة للتعامل في النقد الأجنبي ). وكان المستفاد من الجمع بين هاتين المادتين أن المشرع أباح لكل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري حيازة النقد الأجنبي، مادام لا يتعامل فيه عن غير طريق البنوك المعتمدة – وهو مناط التأثيم -، كما حظر عليهما مباشرة عمل من أعمال البنوك دون ترخيص، عدا الأشخاص الإعتبارية العامة التي تباشر عمل من هذه الأعمال - أعمال البنوك – في حدود سند إنشائها. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن حالات التلبس واردة في المادة ٣٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على سبيل الحصر، ولا يصح التوسع فيها بطريق القياس أو التقريب، وأن القاضي لا يملك خلق حالات تلبس جديدة غير الحالات التي ذكرها القانون بالنص، كما أنه من المقرر أنه لا يكفي لقيام حالة التلبس أن يكون مأمور الضبط القضائي قد تلقى نبأ الجريمة من الغير ما دام هو لم يشهد أثراً من آثارها ينبئ بذاته عن وقوعها، كما أن حالة التلبس تلازم الجريمة في ذاتها، وأن حرمة المتجر مستمدة من اتصاله بشخص صاحبه.

 لما كان ذلك، وكان ما أورده الحكم في بيانه للواقعة، وأقوال مأمور الضبط القضائي، وما ردَّ به على الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش، وما يبين من المفردات المضمومة - تنطق بعدم وقوع جريمتي التعامل في النقد الأجنبي خارج البنوك المعتمدة، ومباشرة عمل من أعمالها دون ترخيص، إذ لم يشاهد الضابط الطاعن يتعامل في النقد الأجنبي مع المرشد السري الذي دفعه إليه، ولم يقدم له الأخير أوراق نقد كأثر من آثار تلك الجريمة، ولا يكفي للقول بقيام هذا الأثر أن يتلقى نبأها عن المرشد السرى، مادام هو لم يشهد أثراً من آثارها ينبئ عن وقوعها بذاته، كما خلت الأوراق من أي جريمة آخرى مؤثمة قانوناً، فإن دخول الضابط حانوت الطاعن، وضبط النقد الأجنبي والمصري يكون قد تم بغير إذن من النيابة العامة، وفي غير حالة من حالات التلبس، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى بصحة هذا الضبط، يكون مخالفاً للقانون واجباً نقضه، ولما كان الدليل المستمد من هذا الضبط الباطل هو قوام الإدانة في الدعوى، ولما كانت الدعوى حسبما حصلها الحكم المطعون فيه – والمفردات المضمومة - لا يوجد فيها من دليل سواه، فإنه يتعين الحكم ببراءة الطاعن مما أسند إليه، عملاً بالفقرة الأولى من المادة ٣٩ من القرار بقانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ١٩٥٩ في شأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...710&&ja=294242

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٢٢٢٨٢ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٧

ملف الحكم مرفق

----------

